# Replacing brake pads



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

I am planning to replace front and rear brake pads on my Atlas which is my first VW car.

I am planning to order following parts:
front pads : 3QF698151, 
Rear pads: 3Q0698451C 

I searched the forum for step by step instructions for Atlas with no luck. 

I am wondering if the procedure for Atlas is different from other VW cars like Golf or Passat?
Also do I need to order any other parts apart from the pads? I already have OBD11 to use it to retract the rear calipers.


Any help will be appreciated


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

If only doing pads, you should get your rotors resurfaced flat. Lots of car parts store can do this.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Follow the procedure for the GTI - same thing/self-explanatory when you sit down and look at the job(s). I did my fronts at the beginning of the year b/c the rotors were uneven. Replaced with Powerstop Evolution rotors and Centric Posi-Quiet pads. Took me a little over an hour, v. simple and great results. I have done the rears on a Golf before but with the mechanical parking brake. The e-parking brake is different and requires a scan tool (VCDS/OBDEleven) I believe. On the Golf, I needed a few things - triple square socket for the rear caliper carrier bolts and a caliper piston tool to thread the r. piston back in. VW rotors may not be able to be turned/surfaced so will need to know the specs. Rotors are so cheap, don't bother, just replace them.


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

I replaced the front brake pads yesterday. the process was straightforward and took me around 1 hr
Most of the time was taken to return the tires back! 

There was uneven pads wear. The inner passenger side was almost gone while other pads are almost 1/3 remaining.

Is this is normal?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> I replaced the front brake pads yesterday. the process was straightforward and took me around 1 hr
> Most of the time was taken to return the tires back!
> 
> There was uneven pads wear. The inner passenger side was almost gone while other pads are almost 1/3 remaining.
> ...


I'd make sure the slider pins are lubricated/greased with the appropriate lube.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

mike2018 said:


> ....
> There was uneven pad wear. The inner passenger side was almost gone while other pads are almost 1/3 remaining.
> 
> Is this is normal?


No, not normal. After checking the slider pins (see post above), I would check the brake caliper. Is it binding, dragging, or other problem?

:beer:


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

To do the rear brakes, you have to retract the pads with a scan tool, as mentioned above. I haven't done it yet, but plan to in the spring when the winter wheels come off. Every car with an electric parking brake has the same issue. I haven't researched which scan tool to use, but I found a YouTube video showing how it's done on a Tiguan - should be the same.


----------

